

Firefox v25 completely breaks plugins.clickToPlay option - chr1
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=880735#1

======
lesslaw
Status: RESOLVED FIXED

but what that means is "allow plugin" is in the top left of the screen and
enables that plugin site-wide.

So enable for that one flash video and see ads for ever more.

Seems the bike sheds were looking a bit boring.

